# FET with progynova and endometriosis?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am due to start FET HRT tomorrow, with progynova tablets.  I am a bit worried about it as I have sever endo and am aware that the tablets are pure oestrogen, which feeds the endo.  I think that I will be on 6 2mg tablets a day, which seems like a lot!

So, was wondering what dose you were on?  How did you get on with it?  Did it affect your endo etc...?

Any advice would be much appreciated as I am really quite worried.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura - can't help re Endo - might be worth posting on the endo board, unless you already have done.


I was on 3 x 2mg to start with - increased to 4 x 2mg once I got my BFP.


I did start off on 2mg and build it up according to my treatment plan.


All the best     


Mini xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

hi Laura
I have endo as well and I started on a 6mg dose for a week and then was increased to 8mg because last tx my womb lining didnt respond so they increased dose quiker this time.  I have not noticed any real difference in my endo huni so try not to worry
Pat
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

Thank you do much for replying.  I was getting in a bit of a tizz about it all.  I posted it in the endo section but no one replied.

I had my appointment today and am on 6mg a day.  3 times 2mg.  I have 8 weeks worth.  This does seem a lot though.  Did you have that amount?  I am really hoping that it does not affect my endo too much as last time (fresh cycle) it caused me horrific pains in my bladder.  Ended up in hospital.

xx


----------

